# NEJM's latest Article for Hikers and Runners:  Think Before You Drink



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

An interesting article on *hyponatremia* which comes as the result of overhydrating.  Very technical article, but worth a look  :wink:


----------



## blacknblue (Apr 14, 2005)

I read this article in the local paper (I live in a very active community).  I found it interesting to read the 'other side' of the hydration issue.  Living in CO, what with the altitude, hydration is a *huge* issue.  I'm curious if any counter-arguments will arise shortly.
One thing I think they short-change is that, even though nobody dies of dehydration, there are plenty of physiological detriments to being dehydrated: performance decline, headaches, nausea, etc.  They kinda paint the picture that it's all well and good to be dehydrated.  I can personally vouch from experience that dehydration can be painful and detrimental to performance!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Black ... you must be making some pretty nice turns in that fresh dump you got on sunday!


----------



## blacknblue (Apr 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Hey Black ... you must be making some pretty nice turns in that fresh dump you got on sunday!


I was in Vail at the time... 2 inches.  Boulder/Denver got up to 20 inches.  There was a big conference in Aspen that we were at beforehand, and most folks were flying out of Denver Sunday--most waited in the airport until Monday or Tuesday, while the rest of us were skiing Vail!


----------

